# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Bequia tonight

## Peter NJ

House Hunter International is in Bequia tonight at 7 30 on HGTV

----------


## Rosemary

Just put it on.

----------


## NHDiane

LOVE this show and sorry I missed this destination.

----------

